

Pattern Matching in Ruby - bhb
http://blog.pretheory.com/arch/2007/11/pattern_matching_in_ruby_1.php

======
nickb
Interesting that he didn't mention Prolog... Prolog's pattern matching is one
of the reasons why I still look favorably at the language as a whole.

~~~
michaelneale
well yeah.

actually I noticed scala has pattern matching as a first class control
construct. Its pretty amazing. Just right there in the language (which is not
surprising, given the functional influence in it).

